# Serious equipment



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

some serious snow pushing power



















and the mother of snow pushers

[









ussmileyflag


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Those are some sweet!!! Do you plow commercial lots with them??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is the Steiger's blade photoshopped because it looks off. I'm assuming they are for plowing backcountry because the blades don't trip and you have tracks. Sweet pics, they must be fun to run.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

They are not mine, i found them on the net... lol wish i had use for something that large i would imagine airports and large parking lots

This is mine below, missing are my F-350 mason dump and the black 150 with the snow blowing crew


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

Most likely snowmobile trails 
The green tractor has a snowmobile club sticker on the hood


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hvphotog;751717 said:


> They are not mine, i found them on the net... lol wish i had use for something that large i would imagine airports and large parking lots
> [/IMG]


The blades are for something other then airports or large parking lots because the blades don't trip and we've wrote blades like on the 2 smaller tractors off the in the first storm when we hit a manhole.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

JD Dave;751722 said:


> The blades are for something other then airports or large parking lots because the blades don't trip and we've wrote blades like on the 2 smaller tractors off the in the first storm when we hit a manhole.


what about those pusher blades on front end loaders.. they don't trip either but clear lots good.. ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

nosnownogo;751720 said:


> Most likely snowmobile trails
> The green tractor has a snowmobile club sticker on the hood


Thats exactly what they are used for. Notice the first two pics the blades are not very high, for that size tractor.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hvphotog;751723 said:


> what about those pusher blades on front end loaders.. they don't trip either but clear lots good.. ?


Their rubber, no trip is nooo good. They are trail groomers as said above, I should have known that.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

That red one looks like it could push some serious snow


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Snowmobile trail groomers...


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Thats insane


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I would agree with trail grooming. The stx 535 has pleanty of power but the blade would not be able to lift that high as it has only about 2' of front ground to pan clearance. Also in order to lift the fuel tank would have to be full and even then I'm not sure it would lift without the rear end comming off the ground. There is little weight in the back end. I am also unsure if the tracks would hold a grip on a slippery surface. As you are not supposed to turn with the diff's locked in.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of the clubs in upstate New york have tractors like that for their trails.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

jesus the case 535 blade looks like it came off a Cat D10 from the coal mines


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

that case 535 is crazy


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

have you tractor/dozer guys seen the new JD 764HSD?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh yeah the company that i used to work for was the first one to try it out and they bought 2 of them before they went under IMO there junk they only work pushing loose material completely underpowered and its worthless without GPS i ran one for a day and jumped off it and jumped back in my 850J that i was running at the time. Maybe if they added a trip edge and a bigger blade with some wings it would prolly would make an awsome snow pusher


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I think that Case would be a little big for snowmobile trials but I could see it working well for pushing at snow dumps, also moving snow uphill at ski resorts, altho that said there is a guy in town running the same machine at the local college, different pusher tho.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

The Case is most likely used for corn silage.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I am a volunteer groomer operator for the county. The first photos have Soucy Track Kits on them. I operate a new John Deere 6430 with the Soucy track kit.

All I can say is unbelievable traction. I pull a 8'6" Snowplane drag, and you cant stick the tractor.

Check this out http://www.soucy-track.com/en/photo/videoSnow.asp


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

MattyK;752164 said:


> have you tractor/dozer guys seen the new JD 764HSD?


I imagine that would go through rubber quick when doing road cuts on hardpan... we would tear up grousers on the D8,, couldnt imagine doing it with rubber


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I like your green F350. How is your 6.0 treating you?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

hvphotog;752772 said:


> I imagine that would go through rubber quick when doing road cuts on hardpan... we would tear up grousers on the D8,, couldnt imagine doing it with rubber


I'm sure it is similar to the case quad and as long as you don't spin the tracks to bad, run on side hills, or turn to sharp with a load on the pan they are good. We are running some new Goodyear prototypes on ours and they seem to be holding up better than standard tracks. The down side is that they are $$$$$$$ expensive.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

OhioPlower;752873 said:


> I like your green F350. How is your 6.0 treating you?


I have had no problems with it whatsoever, although the turbo did take a dump around 90K and was covered by factory. Other than that i love it.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Hamelfire;752964 said:


> I'm sure it is similar to the case quad and as long as you don't spin the tracks to bad, run on side hills, or turn to sharp with a load on the pan they are good. We are running some new Goodyear prototypes on ours and they seem to be holding up better than standard tracks. The down side is that they are $$$$$$$ expensive.


They mainly for road building spreading loose material or do they cut hard pan well and push a scrapper?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

hvphotog;753437 said:


> They mainly for road building spreading loose material or do they cut hard pan well and push a scrapper?


Here is a link to some pics of us working our quads on a road project.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79145

We do not run one of the new JD dozers but are looking at demoing one this year. From what I am told they are for maintaining haul roads and light loose material.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nosnownogo;751720 said:


> Most likely snowmobile trails
> The green tractor has a snowmobile club sticker on the hood


x2. Beat me to the post. That was my first thought when seeing them.



Red_Rattler;752299 said:


> The Case is most likely used for corn silage.


I'd also think the same. Not much more it would push well.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Them first two tractor deals have small plows compared to the machine that they are on.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Hamelfire;753456 said:


> Here is a link to some pics of us working our quads on a road project.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79145
> 
> We do not run one of the new JD dozers but are looking at demoing one this year. From what I am told they are for maintaining haul roads and light loose material.


Cool pics Hamelfire.. making a track, are they picking up or dumping off?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Supper Grassy;751803 said:


> Thats insane


That is INSANE- must not be very good riders if they need the trails to be groomed lol I'd like to see my ATV trails be "groomed" lol lol lol


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

hvphotog;753619 said:


> Cool pics Hamelfire.. making a track, are they picking up or dumping off?


We are dumping a 6" lift on a 30' fill for a bridge approach. I'm in the one all the way to the left. Case IH Stieger STX 500. All three are pulling doubles.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

mkwl;754127 said:


> That is INSANE- must not be very good riders if they need the trails to be groomed lol I'd like to see my ATV trails be "groomed" lol lol lol


Really??? I think you need to come for a little snowmobile trip up here in canada, some of our trails are like highways, 50' wide and you can average well over 60mph all day, it's not uncommon to be able to cruise at 75-85mph for 15-20min at a time, I'd like to see you do that on ungroomed trails threw the bush and over hilly terrain.tymusic


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

A Man;754136 said:


> Really??? I think you need to come for a little snowmobile trip up here in canada, some of our trails are like highways, 50' wide and you can average well over 60mph all day, it's not uncommon to be able to cruise at 75-85mph for 15-20min at a time, I'd like to see you do that on ungroomed trails threw the bush and over hilly terrain.tymusic


Ditto


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Hamelfire;754133 said:


> We are dumping a 6" lift on a 30' fill for a bridge approach. I'm in the one all the way to the left. Case IH Stieger STX 500. All three are pulling doubles.


nice equipment.. where is that, what type of bridge are you building and what do you have loading the 3 of you? ussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

hvphotog;754262 said:


> nice equipment.. where is that, what type of bridge are you building and what do you have loading the 3 of you? ussmileyflag


That will be the new HWY 14 bypass in Waseca MN. It will be a 4 lane hwy when completed. This section is slated to be completed in 2010 and the full rd bypass from Mankato to Interstate 35 is slated for completion in 2014. 
Those scrapers are self loading. We go to the "Cut area" and drop our pans one at a time. We open the door according to material, wet open all the way, dry just alittle and "drag" the scraper thru. Their is a cutting edge on the front of the scraper that "shaves" off a layer and the bowl fills. Same process for both scrapers. Then off to the fill and open the door all the way and the ejector plate come forward and pushes the material out. We can also be top loaded with a track hoe if necessary but it is a slower process.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Hamelfire;754345 said:


> That will be the new HWY 14 bypass in Waseca MN. It will be a 4 lane hwy when completed. This section is slated to be completed in 2010 and the full rd bypass from Mankato to Interstate 35 is slated for completion in 2014.
> Those scrapers are self loading. We go to the "Cut area" and drop our pans one at a time. We open the door according to material, wet open all the way, dry just alittle and "drag" the scraper thru. Their is a cutting edge on the front of the scraper that "shaves" off a layer and the bowl fills. Same process for both scrapers. Then off to the fill and open the door all the way and the ejector plate come forward and pushes the material out. We can also be top loaded with a track hoe if necessary but it is a slower process.


I am familiar with scrapper or pans as i have come to know them.. usually i see a D8 pushing them into some hardpan picking up something locally and with the over pass construction in newburgh for the thruway they are trucking in fill... I grew up excavating and had about 22 peices at one time although never had any pans i was more into laying pipe and sewer and water filtration plants. I got into building and got rid of it all and now going back to it just smaller.. lol 
Full circle i guess..


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

funny JD says they invented the first new machine with that HSD, yet the case 535 is basically the exact same thing with a slightly different purpose. Also the 3rd tractor has a silage blade on it, not a snow blade, that said you could use it as long as the snow was not frozen into ice chunks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

riverwalkland;755036 said:


> funny JD says they invented the first new machine with that HSD,
> 
> Its not the first high speed doxer?
> 
> ...


Does the 535 come as a scraper special?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

they all come from the factory set up for farming. You can have the dealer program the computer for the scraper setting. Which basically tells the tractor to neutral shift when a certain rpm is reached so as not to snuff out the tractor.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;755115 said:


> they all come from the factory set up for farming. You can have the dealer program the computer for the scraper setting. Which basically tells the tractor to neutral shift when a certain rpm is reached so as not to snuff out the tractor.


I was just wondering if they beefed up any parts

JD makes scraper specials and they have some beefed up components

Pulling pans is hard on them either way


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

That it is I can't count the number of hitches I have broken or the number of times I have welded the draw bar or scraper itself.


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is what we move snow with.. works great!


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome looking machines and would love to operate one someday.. Must be fun Hamelfire.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

hvphotog;755805 said:


> Awesome looking machines and would love to operate one someday.. Must be fun Hamelfire.


It can be at times and at other times it is stressful as you are watching ahead of you, watching the first scraper and then having to feel/listen to motor as you fill the second scraper. I'll see if I can't figure out how to work the scanner tommorrow and get a few more pics up.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Like this better..


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I think this would be more fun, not sure why


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

talk about a creeper gear lol!





talk about a tipping load lol!


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

riverwalkland;757484 said:


> talk about a creeper gear lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Hamelfire;755808 said:


> It can be at times and at other times it is stressful as you are watching ahead of you, watching the first scraper and then having to feel/listen to motor as you fill the second scraper. I'll see if I can't figure out how to work the scanner tommorrow and get a few more pics up.


I think the most stressful for me has been in a PC 300 working on a steep hill with some snow on it.. kept sliding and pulling myself back up...  finally did get the wall built but what a nightmare..


----------

